# Texas Ranger Mustang 3 Muscle Bike



## tripple3 (May 17, 2021)

Help us learn Manufacturer and date of this Boss '70's 3 Speed please....





















maybe we need a "Muscle Bike" sub-forum on theCABE ??
Edit: super glad we have that Sting-Rays and muscle-bike forum.
i had "Ignored" until today.


----------



## rfeagleye (May 17, 2021)

That is made by AMF. The sprocket and chainguard are the same as an AMF Aerobee.

And there is a forum for Muscle Bikes already:

Schwinn Stingrays and Other Muscle Bikes


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 17, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> i had "Ignored" until today.



Don't be a stranger Tripp,haha


----------



## shopteacher (May 29, 2021)

Now that's a chain guard you can ride and feel safe with your bell bottom pants on.
Here's one on fb with a different seat:  




__





						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com
				



Sorry I can't help on the date.


----------



## kostnerave (May 29, 2021)

This is a longshot for me, as I haven't been into musclebikes for quite sometime, but I would guess this bike to be made around '72 to '73. I'm using the BMA/6 decal and the reflector pedals as a guide. Stick shifters were phased out on all bikes around '74, so it has to predate that.  I do know that it was made by American Machine & Foundry, by the chainring , frame and guard, which was also used on the Aerobee, the AMF version of the bike. I've never seen another one like this, it might be pretty rare.


----------

